# Mua quyền sở hữu kỳ nghỉ 10 năm lợi hại ra sao vậy các mom?



## Hoa nguyễnn (10/12/19)

Không phải e ham hố chi mấy trào lưu mua quyền sở hữu kỳ nghỉ cho sang chảnh gì đâu. Nhà em hè năm nào cũng tổ chức đi du lịch 1 chuyến, book qua tour thấy đắt mà nhiều lúc bon chen thấy sợ với kiểu chạy sô du lịch ào ào cho có đó.  Đằng nào cũng phải chi tiền nên em tánh mua luôn một kỳ nghỉ gia đình độ 10 năm bên Resorts international cho lẹ. Tánh là tánh dzậy thôi chứ bỏ ra ngay một khoản tiền ban đầu thì cũng có chút phân vân. Mom nào từng có kinh nghiệm mua và trải nghiệm kỳ nghỉ gia đình cố định hàng năm bên này rồi phân tích giùm em coi mô hình dịch vu nghỉ dưỡng này lợi hại như nào để em dễ quyết hơn ạ. Em cảm ơn các mom!


----------



## babby899 (10/12/19)

Nhà mom giàu ghê, tiền phải trả theo cục mà mom chơi hẳn 10 năm!


----------



## Hoa nguyễnn (10/12/19)

babby899 nói:


> Nhà mom giàu ghê, tiền phải trả theo cục mà mom chơi hẳn 10 năm!


 cái này giàu nghèo chi đâu chị ơi. Mình mua dài hạn như dzậy là để tiết kiệm chi phí mà chị, có điều em chưa biết chất lượng sao nên vẫn có chút phân vân.


----------



## dươngvt88 (10/12/19)

Chủ top cứ p tìm hiểu thật kỹ nha. Mô hình nghỉ dưỡng này mới du nhập vào VN, cũng có nhiều cái mới mình đâu có biết. Như em thật chưa hiểu cụ thể ra mần sao cả luôn. Cứ là phải chắc cú cái đã. Đồng tiền kiếm đâu phải đơn giản !


----------



## Hoài anhh nhiên (10/12/19)

Bên nào em k biết nhưng nếu là Resorts international thì mẹ nó k phải lăn tăn đâu.
Bên này uy tín hàng đầu thế giới trong mảng dịch vụ Kỳ nghỉ gia đình.
Họ là tập đoàn toàn cầu, sở hữu cả chục resort ở Mỹ, lại liên kết với khoảng 6,000 khách sạn, resort cao cấp 4-5 sao, trong đó có các tên tuổi top ten như: Marriott, Hilton, Hyatt, Sheraton, Disney, Wyndham, Starwood
Riêng đó cũng đã là một sự bảo đảm chất lượng rồi, chưa kể các thông tin đều minh bạch và dịch vụ của họ cũng cực kỳ chuyên nghiệp nữa.


----------



## Ngân (10/12/19)

Em cũng ngán ngẩm cái vụ book qua tour lắm rồi, mang tiếng đi nghỉ dưỡng nhưng cứ như đi đánh trận ý, kể mà bên resorts international này mà có hình thức mua trả góp không lãi suất thì em cũng xúc tiến cái gói 5 năm luôn đấy!


----------



## Hoa nguyễnn (10/12/19)

Hoài anhh nhiên nói:


> Bên nào em k biết nhưng nếu là Resorts international thì mẹ nó k phải lăn tăn đâu.
> Bên này uy tín hàng đầu thế giới trong mảng dịch vụ Kỳ nghỉ gia đình.
> Họ là tập đoàn toàn cầu, sở hữu cả chục resort ở Mỹ, lại liên kết với khoảng 6,000 khách sạn, resort cao cấp 4-5 sao, trong đó có các tên tuổi top ten như: Marriott, Hilton, Hyatt, Sheraton, Disney, Wyndham, Starwood
> Riêng đó cũng đã là một sự bảo đảm chất lượng rồi, chưa kể các thông tin đều minh bạch và dịch vụ của họ cũng cực kỳ chuyên nghiệp nữa.


Em không hiểu cái quyền sở hữu kỳ nghỉ này là ntn? Bác cụ tỉ hơn về nó hộ em phát !


----------



## Thanh Thanh (10/12/19)

Nhà em cũng mua một gói kỳ nghỉ gia đình 5 năm.
 đi rồi, trải nghiệm mới cảm nhận hết được chủ top ạ.
Khi mình lưu trú ở các khách sạn, chất lượng quốc tế rồi nên ko có gì phải lo hết nhưng cái lợi là so với việc book phòng thông thường thì mua gói kỳ nghỉ gia đình này sẽ giảm được 60% chi phí.
Cá nhân em thấy quan trọng nhất là gia đình hàng năm sẽ có một dịp du lịch cùng nhau đều đặn, tình cảm gia đình sẽ gắn kết hơn, mọi người sẽ hướng về nhau nhiều hơn mn ạ. Giá trị đó ko thể đong đếm đc


----------



## Ngọc ánh (10/12/19)

Hoa nguyễnn nói:


> Em không hiểu cái quyền sở hữu kỳ nghỉ này là ntn? Bác cụ tỉ hơn về nó hộ em phát !


Hiểu nôm na là: bác chủ động được thời gian của bác, nếu bác bận không đi được thì có thể chuyển sang năm sau đi 2 lần hoặc ko thì nhượng tặng, bán lại tuỳ ý. Mà khi cần bác báo trước họ khoảng 1 tháng thôi, các bên khác phải từ 3 đến 6 tháng đấy. Cái thằng này hay cái là giá cả luôn luôn ổn định, kể cả dịp lễ tết mà chất lượng dịch vụ vẫn Ok lắm nhé, em cho bác đường link, bác vào tham khảo thêm những chia sẻ của khách hàng đã tham gia trải nghiệm rồi: resortsinternational.vn


----------



## Trang phạm (10/12/19)

Ngon – bổ- rẻ, đáng đồng tiền bát gạo, em cũng thấy ham quá trời luôn rồi đây


----------



## Hoa nguyễnn (10/12/19)

Trang phạm nói:


> Ngon – bổ- rẻ, đáng đồng tiền bát gạo, em cũng thấy ham quá trời luôn rồi đây


Vậy là cũng không có lo ngại về việc mình mà không đi thì mất tiêu luôn. Cái này em có biết đâu, giờ biết là yên tâm rồi mn ạ.


----------



## linhtuyet (10/12/19)

Trong thế giới đầy hối hả và thực dụng này, khi mà ngay cả trong việc nuôi dạy con cái, các bậc bố mẹ cũng thường chọn con đường ngắn nhất để tiết kiệm thời gian và tiền bạc, phong cách gia đình quây quần bên nhau giờ đang bị bào mòn dần
Vì vậy, thay vì mua cho con cái máy tính bảng, thiết bị điện tử cao cấp hay đồ chơi, hãy dành thời gian bên chúng trong các kỳ nghỉ để thắt chặt tình cảm gia đình, cũng như giúp trẻ có thêm những ký ức hạnh phúc trong tương lai.


----------



## nguyễn phương liên (10/12/19)

Lót dép hóng hớt vụ này… Gia đình cũng đang có nhu cầu !


----------



## Hà thành 01 (10/5/21)

Theo như mô tả của bạn vậy thì kiểu du lịch bên resorts international đúng kiểu bạn tìm rồi. Về quyền lợi thì mình thấy bên đảm bảo uủ cho bạn đấy. Còn về phần dịch vụ thì mình vẫn chưa đi bao giờ nhưng có thấy bên voz có 1 bài review cả chuyến đi ấy bạn vào xem thử: SG - Resorts International có thực sự lừa đảo ?- voucher nghĩ dưỡng free liệu có sử dụng được ???


----------

